# So, how are you suppsed to apply a rub anyway?



## johnman6996 (Nov 5, 2016)

I've looked around on the web and can't find a definitive answer:  Do you actually rub in the rub, or just apply the rub?

Any input?  I find that when I rub in the rub I get more of it on my hands than anywhere else.  Should do a light rub then just coat the ribs?


----------



## donegotfat (Nov 5, 2016)

Some use a binder first such as mustard or peanut oil, etc that is spread over the meat in a thin layer to act like glue to help hold the rub. I myself have not used a binder, I may soon, I just have never tried it.

Of all the people I have seen use a rub, it was patted on, some rubbed it in, but very few of the ones I seen do it. Sprinkle rub liberally over the meat, then pat the rub onto the meat so that it sticks a bit more, rather than leaving it as loose dust that could just fall off when the meat is moved.

However even using this method, i still get a fair portion on my hands, I am afraid that wont really be resolved for me anyways.

If you don't use a binder, try to pat dry your meat first so that all the moisture is off it, this will help so that the rub doesn't just run off the meat, or liquefy and not stick as well.

Best of luck


----------



## wild west (Nov 5, 2016)

For me a rub is called rub because you rub it in. Latex or nitrile gloves will keep it from sticking to your hands. I have changed my approach with rubs though. I first rub in salt (to what you feel is necessary  for the piece of meat your smoking) let it sit for an hour or 2 to let the salt absorb. Then rub in a blend of spice and herbs without salt.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 5, 2016)

I slather meats with mustard before I rub.   Once I slather and sprinkle the rub, I do rub it in, then I add more rub over the top.   Why?   Because that's the way I was shown 30+ years ago and it works for me....  I have friends that rub meat dry, or use oil.   Their Q tastes great too!

I think a lot of it depends on what you want to do and what works best for you.  

Good smoke and good practices go a LONG way towards making good meats.


----------



## tropics (Nov 6, 2016)

Johnman6996 said:


> I've looked around on the web and can't find a definitive answer:  Do you actually rub in the rub, or just apply the rub?
> 
> Any input?  I find that when I rub in the rub I get more of it on my hands than anywhere else.  Should do a light rub then just coat the ribs?


I use dry and a pair of latex gloves,the rub doesn't stick to them.

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2016)

I just sprinkle it on without any binder & pat it a little bit.

There is enough moisture in the meat to get it to stick.

Al


----------



## 3montes (Nov 6, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I just sprinkle it on without any binder & pat it a little bit.
> 
> There is enough moisture in the meat to get it to stick.
> 
> Al


Exactly what I do. Let the rub rest on the meat for up to a hour and it draws the moisture out of the meat and makes a nice almost glaze like coating. I never found binders to be necessary. I have always wanted to ask people who rub a pork butt or something the night before and wrap it in plastic wrap and put in fridge overnight. Doesn't all the rub come off with the plastic wrap the next day when you unwrap it?


----------



## johnman6996 (Nov 6, 2016)

wild west said:


> For me a rub is called rub because you rub it in. Latex or nitrile gloves will keep it from sticking to your hands. I have changed my approach with rubs though. I first rub in salt (to what you feel is necessary for the piece of meat your smoking) let it sit for an hour or 2 to let the salt absorb. Then rub in a blend of spice and herbs without salt.


​I dry brine my ribs as well.  About a teaspoon of kosher salt.  I let it rest 2-3 hours then apply the rub.  I rub it in the underside, then pat it on the tops, and add a bit more then wrap them.  I let them sit for 12-13 hours then into the smoker.  Smoking about 35 today.  Going in the smoker in about 3 hours.  On a side note, when I was pulling off the membrane of the LAST SLAB I cut my finger TO THE BONE (or it least it feels that way and it didn't stop bleeding for an hour) with a flipping butter knife I was using to loosen the membrane.  Meh.


----------



## sundown farms (Nov 6, 2016)

I usually do not have the gloves but a 1 Qt ziplock works great on the hand doing the rubbing. All the rub stays on the meat.


----------

